# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  5 Món Ăn Không Thể Bỏ Qua Khi Du Lịch Thái Lan

## vietsun_travel

*5 Món Ăn Không Thể Bỏ Qua*

*Khi Du Lịch Thái Lan*


*Ẩm thực Thái Lan có thể nói là một sự hòa trộn tinh tế của thảo dược, gia vị và thực phẩm tươi sống. Món Thái có cái mộc mạc nhưng mạnh mẽ trong hương vị của người phương Đông, đủ để làm tò mò bất kỳ vị khách xứ Tây nào. Nhưng khi thưởng thức, mỗi người đều có thể tìm thấy trong món ăn một sự quen thuộc phảng phất.*
*Sau đây Việt Sun Travel xin giới thiệu đến quý khách 5 món ăn đặc trưng nhất mà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi du lịch Thái Lan.*

*1. Tom Yum Goong – canh tôm cay mặn mà*




Nét đặc trưng trong ẩm thực người phương Đông nằm trong những món canh. Tom Yum Goong như một lời khẳng định mạnh mẽ cho ẩm thực Thái với vị cay nồng và chua đặc trưng. Món canh tôm này sẽ chỉ ngon khi loại tôm dùng làm nguyên liệu là loại tôm tươi ngon nhất, và những loại lá rau thơm được sử dụng một cách vừa tay, làm dậy lên hương vị món ăn.
Có hai loại canh tôm, một loại canh nước trong và một loại canh nước đặc. Để nước canh đặc và thơm, người Thái hay thêm nước cốt dừa hoặc sữa. Cách chế biến này làm dịu bớt những hương vị đôi phần mạnh mẽ, cũng thể hiện được cái hồn Á Đông phảng phất trong vị beo béo, cay nóng. Người phương Tây “hâm mộ” Tom Yum Goong vì hương vị chua cay khó quên của nó, gói gọn tất cả hương vị của nền ẩm thực Thái Lan chỉ trong một muỗng húp.




*2. Gỏi đu đủ cay Som Tam*




Đến Thái Lan, som tam luôn nằm trong danh sách những món-ăn-phải-nếm-thử của du khách. Som tam mang trong mình vị sẩn sận đặc trưng của đu đủ xanh bào sợi, vị chua thấm nhuần của nước chanh tươi, vị mặn nồng khó quên của tôm khô và sự giòn tan của đậu phộng rang nóng. Nước chấm son tam thường là nước mắm pha đường, chanh và ớt. Som tam đôi khi còn được ăn kèm với bún để làm dịu vị cay, và thêm chắc bụng.




*3. Cà ri xanh đỏ*





Cà ri đỏ phổ biến nhất trong các món cà ri Thái, dùng nhiều nước cốt dừa và đặc biệt là vị rất cay. Cà ri Penang thì có vị ngọt, không cay như cà ri đỏ. Cà ri Massaman là món cà ri đặc trưng của khu vực miền Nam và bờ biển. Phổ biến trong các ngày lễ, Tết là cà ri xanh. Nguyên liệu chính của cà ri này là thịt gà hoặc heo, nước cốt dừa, tương cà ri xanh, cà tím cùng nhiều loại gia vị.




*4. Phở xào Pad Thai* 






Theo một nguồn tài liệu, Pad Thai xuất xứ từ Việt Nam nhưng đã thay đổi vài thành phần để phản ánh đúng hương vị Thái và được đặt lại tên Pad Thai. Từ lâu, Pad Thai đã trở thành một trong các món ăn quốc gia của Thái Lan. Món Pad Thai hấp dẫn phải tươi ngon, khô cùng với độ đậm đà vừa phải. Món ăn có màu nâu đỏ hoặc nâu sẫm trộn lẫn các màu xanh, trắng, đỏ của hẹ, giá và tôm.




*5. Chè chuối Kluay Buat Chee*






Đã đến với xứ sở trái cây nhiệt đới, không ai có thể không thử món chè chuối kluay buat chee này. Để nấu món chè chuối này, người ta thường rang mè trước, sau đó đun sôi một ít nước rồi từ từ đổ nước cốt dừa vào. Sau đó, ta cho chuối đã cắt miếng vào nồi rồi đun sôi lên và thêm đường tùy theo độ hảo ngọt. Người ta cũng hay cho một ít muối để cân bằng hương vị cho món ăn. Món ăn này không có một công thức xác định nào, mỗi người nấu bếp biến hóa những nguyên liệu tùy theo sở thích của họ, từ đó tạo ra những hương vị đặc trưng phong phú ở các vùng miền khác nhau trên đất nước Thái Lan.

----------


## dung89

nhìn món nào cũng hấp dẫn  :Big Grin:

----------

